# Terrible Experience With Flagg Rv- W. Boylston, Ma



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

Long story-

Last winter my wife and I decided that it would be better for us to sell our motorhome and purchase a new tow behind travel trailer. There were a lot of reasons for doing it, but the most important was A) the motorhome was not child-friendly, and







I now have a truck to tow a nice camper around. As the motorhome was used and we had no choice on colors/motifs/layout, we wanted to do this one right- no more sacrificing.

In January, we started going to camping and RV shows to walk in and see some campers. At a show in Boston, we absolutely fell in love with a trailer that someone had there. After hours and hours of research as well as checking options, we decided on a unit. It was a 300BH, havana interior with outdoor kitchen, electric awning, and hardwood floors. After researching forever, we could not find one that had everything locally... We found 2 units in stock, one in Ohio and one in Virginia that were exact matches, but I didn't really want to drive out unless I had to.

On February 20th, we found a local dealer about an hour away that gave us a good price on a custom ordered unit, Flagg RV in W. Boylston, Mass. We placed the deposit that day and were told it would be in in 4-5 weeks. Perfect...

March 30th rolled around and still no camper. Keystone was having delivery issues they said, and that they were sorry, but it would be in in another week. Okay, fine. It's a custom ordered unit, no problems. I'd surely have it for our first scheduled camping weekend on May 1st... right?

After weeks of 'it'll be here next week' calls from my sales person and the owner of the dealership, I'm starting to lose my patience. Bigtime. I did everything- called the factory rep directly, kept calling for updates, and nothing. It wasn't until I threatened to pull my deposit last week when they "got notification of shipment". Apparently the camper had been completed on 4/3/10, as my invoice states, so it sat on the lot for 3-4 weeks waiting for shipment. @#%%$!

So finally I get notification that the camper has arrived today. Perfect. Except that the unit was 'damaged during shipment'. Apparently the table became dislodged from its stowing compartment and spent the ride from IN to MA just hanging out on the hardwood, scratching the crap out of it. It was terrible. It was like someone keyed our hardwood floors up and down the camper several times over. In addition to that, one of the bearings on the tv swivel failed, so the tv and bracket fell off the wall and wrecked some of the surrounding cabinetry.

At this point, you can understand that I am absolutely livid. I am in full on 'you fix this, and you fix this yesterday' mode. The dealer gave me yet another big old 'F you' and said that they could not pencil it in for repairs until June 15th, and that it would take 2 weeks to repair. To quote them, 'our service books are full, that's the quickest we can get it in.'. The hell you can't! After discussing some options with the owner of the company, he finally comes out with this gem that just killed me- 'maybe it's best that we just walk away from this whole transaction.' umm, WHAT? I'm giving you $24,000 for a custom ordered camper that I waited 2.5 months for, and now you tell me that you aren't willing to finish the deal??!?!! I was so mad that I was rendered speechless.

So I made them refund my deposit, had some more words with the owner Mike Flagg, and went home shaking with anger. On a long shot, I called the RV dealer in Virginia that I had called 3 months earlier about, and miraculously they still had the unit in stock. In addition to that, they agreed to match my initial purchase price that I bought from the local dealer, in addition to going $500 less because I need to drive out there to cover expenses. the deal was done in 10 minutes. over the phone and email.

This whole situation has been unbelievable. I should have just done that in the first place. i understand that my primary issues are with Keystone as well as the delivery company, but the (lack of) helpfulness from Flagg was downright appalling. Delay after delay, no willingness to cut me a break on ANYTHING (I lost 2 weekends of deposits on camping dates that we didn't have a trailer for), and not a single 'I'm sorry about that, let me see what I can do'... Mike Flagg was possibly the worst customer service person I have ever spoken to in my reasonably short life. His desire to just completely walk away from the transaction after I had given him a sizeable portion of money still astounds me. apparently that is how his business is run- alienate the customers who have some problems with the transaction, throw their deposit back in their faces, and walk away and move on. I sincerely hope his 'skortched earth' sales policy catches up to them and bites them in the backside badly.

FYI- Our salesperson, Gerry, was absolutely fine. I have no issues with him, only with Mike and the way he handled everything.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

FYI- I am not a troll. I have been lurking for quite a while doing research and getting some feedback. My post count does not reflect how much time I spend on this board.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your problems.

I can honestly say that delivery of new RV's has been a nightmare this year. we have just received some of our lot stock that was ordered in December, built in February.

Not to make excuses for them, but there is no way to determine when stuff is coming in. The manufacturers build these units, then they go onto a big delivery yard. The independant hauling companies then start delivering. There really is no rhyme or reason to how they pick them up for delivery.

You should have called us, we have 2 in stock right now with the Havanna interior. Would have saved you some drive time.....

Steve


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Paul, I'm sorry to hear you had a bad experience. Shipping is very slow these days due to a shortage of RV haulers. The other things sound like unfortunate shipping damage. I'm really surprised that the dealer wanted you to get into the service line with the rest of the customers....









Now, hopefully you can move on to happier experiences and start camping. So when do you pick up the new OB?

We can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your problems - the good news is that you will have your new OB soon!!


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

I understand that a lot of my frustrations are with Keystone. I am more disappointed with how they handled it though. I would have been 100% above the board and fine with "I'm terribly sorry, there are some serious delivery backlogs at the factory, and I'll call as soon as it leaves the lot" and "I'm very sorry about the damage. We're ordering the parts and expediting the shipping to us and will get you in the service department as soon as the parts come in".

Is that too much to ask? I just wanted the flipping camper the way I ordered it so I wouldn't miss any trips out. That's all. I don't think that is unreasonable to ask.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Yikes! All shipping issues and accidental damage aside, the way you were treated is inexcusable. I, too, am shocked they couldn't get these things fixed ASAP. Even if their service log is booked, they should have been bumping some people to make room for you because of the delays and damages. I used to wonder if it wouldn't have been better for us to order from a dealer closer, as long as they could get within a delivery fee of the price we bought one off the lot at. After a few of these custom order and delivery nightmare stories, I think buying one off the lot is the way to go!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I completely feel your pain with Flaggrv and Mike Flagg. Played a few games with those morons. I asked him to send down my current rv from mass to the RI showroom he did it but laughed at me becuase I didn't want to drive the extra hour boo hoo. The appraised my 07Dodge diesel and 32bhds and we struck a deal. Paperwork mysteriously went up a grand had to fight that. Then wanted to take money off when he saw a few dents in the truck. Told him you had every chance to look the truck over boo hoo if it was raining. Tried to rush the PDI but I was going to test everything before signing. Told me it had a warranty I said I don't care. Then came the VIN check the lost title I made them deliver my plates I was done with them. I owed them money for the registration so I deducted the gift certificate from the amount and told the driver tell Mike I will never go there again or refer anybody.

John


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't think anyone in Mass would recommend Flagg RV. I would have referred you to Cold Springs RV Weare NH.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

dhdb said:


> I don't think anyone in Mass would recommend Flagg RV. I would have referred you to Cold Springs RV Weare NH.


I live less than 5 minutes from Cold Springs, and felt like I gave them every opportunity to strike a deal. Unfortunately, cold springs was almost $3000 more on the unit than Flagg after all was said and done. I know 'you get what you pay for', but that was not a small amount of money for us... I understand though... lesson learned.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

How do guys like this stay in business?


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

WOW I feel your pain. I thought our dealer was bad. I consider myself lucky. They promised us delivery of a 2010 in 1-2 weeks. We got a 2011 in 8 weeks. All the while we were making phone calls and no one could give us answers. The 2011 made the wait worth it though. I agree with you when you say just be honest with us. If you don's know when it's comming, or where it is, just tell us. I found out more about delivery of a tt on here than they were willing to tell me. It's the not knowing part that stinks. And I should also add I had no damage...


----------

